# bad latency/ping- so slow AAarrgh!!!



## steveybob (Feb 28, 2005)

hello to all

i have a fairly ok pc at home - enough ram and space to do most jobs pretty quickly without many problems- i got broadband a few months ago and my speed and latency is quite frankly apawling. 

I was online gaming last night and a guy 200 miles away had a latency average of 40 -60 on a 256k dsl set up - im supposed to be on 576k and my latency averaged 160-200.  

I have visited dslreports.com and speed tested over the last week or two and on one occaision i was just above a 56K modem speed. can you believe it!!!

i have taken a peek at the running processes and have googled most of the process and nothing looks dodgy, SVChost is eating up a lot, but quite frankly i dont know what im dealing with.

I have no malware or spyware that adaware and spybot can find - norton professional has discovered no viruses. 

Please just dont tell me ive signed up with the worst provider in the UK. :upset: 

Any ideas? :4-dontkno 

Thanks for any advice and time

steve


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

You latency has very little to do with what you computer runs like, it is you net speed. SVC will take up a lot of RAM... BUT THAT WON'T AFFECT nET SPEED. wow sorry bad caps... take the tweak test on dslreports.com and it should help you.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

It sounds like if your speed tests came back at 56k you might have some impairment on the DSL line. Can you find out if your DSL modem will give you access to statistics like noise margins, CRC and FEC errors? 

How long have you had this connection? 

What type of DSL modem do you have?

How far is the DSL modem from the Telco/PTT demarc?

Could you get faster DSL or is this the max the Telco/PTT offered at your location?

Do you have any noise/hum/cross talk/radio stations on the telephone line when you make a voice call?

Can the DSL provider quiry the modem stats remotely?

JamesO


----------



## steveybob (Feb 28, 2005)

*thanks guys*

thanks guys

i will try those things and get back as soon as i can, though im not too up on most of the jargon. But hey its a learning curve!

cheers

steve


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

One thing I forgot to mention, perform a trace route. *Start*, *Run*, type *cmd*, type *tracert* www.yahoo.com (or some other web site).

This shows you the routes in you data path. The key here is to find the first hop from your machine, which should be the Telco/PTT. You need to keep this IP address handy and ping it seperately. If you have a latency of more than 10-20 ms between you and the Telco/PTT, then this is a problem. You should try pinging the first hop when the link is idle an when you are doing a bandwidth speed test or a large download. Once your DSL link becomes saturated, you ping times will increase, however, they should not go much above 750 ms when you are performing a big download. If they are in the seconds range and are timing out. Then you most likely have some DSL line impairments between you and the Telco/PTT.

One other question, how is your DSL modem connected to your computer, Ethernet, USB, Wireless?

JamesO


----------



## steveybob (Feb 28, 2005)

*hello again*

Hi there 

I have had the connection for a few months now

The dsl modem is SPEEDTOUCH ADSL USB PPP and i dony know how to find out if can access statistics like noise margins, CRC and FEC errors.

I dont know how far away we are from the nearsest telecom excahnge but at the least i know there is one about 4 miles away.

I think we could get faster dsl from this exhange, but we bought a package with a years contract.

No strange noises or hum on the voice line

i dont know if the DSL provider can query the modem stats remotely - i will be finding out on saturday when i ring them and complain.

I tried tracert and it gave me many options - [h] [d] etc - how do i use this and do i have to put any symbols etc before i type in the web address.
as it wasnt recognising the command.

many thanks

steve


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

With the tracert you need to type "tracert www.xyz.com" , "tracert www.xzy.net", or "tracert "xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" x's being an valid ip address.

As for the modem statistics, look up the manufacturers web support and see what they offer. Usually you use your web broswer with the ip address of your computers default gateway. *Start, run*, type "cmd", type "ipconfig" and see what the default gateway address is, probably something link 192.168.1.1. or 192.168.0.1?

You may then get a log in prompt. Try "admin" for log in name and "password" for password or use your DSL email and password. 

Keep plugging away, its the only way to learn!

JamesO


----------



## steveybob (Feb 28, 2005)

*doing this right?*

hey jamesO

how you doing - finr i hope - thanks for your help

I performed tracert and it worked this time - this was number 1 on the info that came up - i dont know whether the first '973ms' can tell you anything

1 * 937ms 156ms 1099.mk-lns-17.as9105.net[212.74.11.146]

i aslo didnt tell you that 'always'my upload speed is faster than my download???

i will try the other things as soon as i can 

many thx

steve


----------



## steveybob (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi guys

Since I last replied -

I have contacted my service provider and they weren’t very helpful at all. 

Afterwhich and strangely enough my latency has been getting better, with drops to very bad less often. It’s still not great but my transfer rate has been at the most 55.5kbytes per second - that’s not bad right? But at the worst 11.5 now that’s terrible.

Any way I definitely think it’s a traffic problem, and am monitoring it carefully and saving all my speed tests to eventually show the service provider and get out of the contract. 

Thanks for all your help

Steve


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

937 ms is NOT GOOD if it is your first hop. The ping time for the first hop between you and the provider should be in the 20-40 ms range at the most. 

937 ms (milliseconds) is almost 1 second and in network time, this is way too long. If this is the response time you have on the first hop, no wonder your downloads are slow!!!

Do the trace route and post this info. 

Then perform a ping to the first hop. If you type "ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -t" this is a continous ping, it will allow you to see if the time is jumping around a lot. To stop a continous ping you need to hold the Ctrl key and tap the C key a few times. 

Post this info as well.

Your provider may be oversubscribing their service or they may have a major network problem?

JamesO


----------



## steveybob (Feb 28, 2005)

cheers james o

ok i will try these things as soon as poss and get back, i wont just leave it to the speed tests.

thanks

steve


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You should try to stick to a UK based Speed Test site to get more accurate results. 

Try http://specials.zdnet.co.uk/misc/band-test/

or search for some UK or European based sites for speed testing, additional latency going to a US based speed test may color (colour) your results.

JamesO


----------

